# المنتديات العامة > فيض القلم >  >  مــــــــــــــــــــلاذ روحي ،،،

## للدموع إحساس

*بسم اللهـ الرحمن الرحيم ،،*
*و الصلاة و السلام على أشرف الأنبياء محمد وآلهـ الأطهار ،،**{ ،،،*
*يقال أن الأرواح تلتقي أحبائها ،،*
*رغم بعد المسافات ،،*
*و تعشق قربهم مهما طال الفراق ،،*
*فـ في البعد تشتعل الأشواق ،،*
*و تنعدم الأحقاد ،،*
*فـ هل لـ صدى حروفي في أعماقكم ملاذ ؟!!*
*عندما ،،*
*تحوم أطياف الحزن بـ عالم الأنسان ،،*
*و أبحث بين أركانهـ عن ملاذ ،،*
*أضيـــــــــ ع ،،*
*أتـــــــــــــــــــوهـ ،،*
*و تلتهمني الأوجاع ،،،**عندما ،،*
*تحيط أرجائي الصغيرة الأشواق ،،*
*و أحتاج حينها لـ يد تشد على الأحزان ،،*
*و تزرع في أعماقي أمل اللقاء ،،*
*أغــــــــــــــرق ،،*
*و أتلــــــــفظ أخر الأنفاس ،،*
*على شواطئ الحنين لـ اللقاء ،،،**عندما ،،*
*أغوص في أعماق ذوات بني الأنسان ،،*
*و أكتشف أن هناكـ ،،*
*لا متسع و لا فراغ ،،*
*و ما أعماقهم سوى بقعة ،،*
*تملؤها الدماء ،،*
*و تضج بـ أنين و صرخات ،،*
*أتلاشـــــــــــى ،،*
*أختفــــــــــــــــي ،،*
*أختنق بـ العبرات ،،**عندما ،،*
*أتلحف صبري في الضلام ،،*
*و أتوسد ظلم بني الأنسان ،،*
*و تبرز خناجر الغدر ،،*
*و تدمي الأعماق ،،*
*أنزف مدمعي ،،*
*على أوقات أهدرتها ،،*
*و آهاااات أطلقتها ،،*
*و أماني ،،*
*تلاعبت بـ الخلجات ،،**عندما ،،*
*يهجرني الأمان ،،*
*و تستوطنني غربة المكان ،،*
*و يرهقني السير في طرق الأزمان ،،*
*بحثاً ،،*
*لـ جراحي عن دواء ،،*
*و تتوقف حينها الساعات ،،*
*و أقبع في قوقعة الأحزان ،،*
* أغلق على تأوهاتي الأبواب ،،*
* أجوب بـ حزني سبع البحار ،،،**عندما ،،،*
*أبحث عن أطيافكم أيها الأخوان و الأخوات ،،*
*في عالم للدموع إحساس ،،*
*تأخذني الحيرة ،،*
*و أبحر في عوالمكم ،،*
*بحثاً عن مــــــــــلاذ ،،،**{ ،،،*
*ترى هل لـ الحروف وقــــ ع ،،*
*في نفوس الأحباء ؟!!*
*و هل لـ مشاعر الأخاء نهاية ،،*
*تشبهـ السراب ؟؟!*
*و هل سـ يكون لـ رحلتي معكم ،،*
*صدى يعج بـ الذكريات ؟؟!**قد تكون حروفي مبعثرة ،،*
*و تفتقر لـ حسن الصياغة و التنسق ،،*
*ذاكـ لأنني ،،*
*أرتجلتها لـ التو و اللحظهـ ،،*
*لـ ذالكـ ،،*
*منكم أرجو السماح ،،* 
*خااااالص التحااااياااا ،،*
*للدموع إحساس ،،*

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

كلمات رااائعه وجميله ومعبره
تجعل الروح تدور في مساارهاا وتستنشق عبق عطرها الجميل
رااائع ماسطرته يدكِ حبيبتي ويالجمال هذه الكلمات التي ارتجلت للتو واللحظه
يعطيكِ ربي الف عافيه
يسلمووووووووووووووو

----------


## MOONY

عزيزتي
كلماتك في منتهى الرووعه
وأن كانت حروفكِ وليدة اللحظه
فهذا دليل على تمكن قلمكِ
دام نبضكِ
وسلم قلبكِ
تحياتي لكِ

----------


## نبراس،،،

كلمات انسيابيه ومنمقه خفيفه لطيفه 
تدغدغ الاحاسيس لصدقها وخفتها
كانت وليدن الآن ولكنها كبيره في المعني 
  اجدتي واحسنتي
 مشكوووووره

----------


## للدموع إحساس

> كلمات رااائعه وجميله ومعبره
> تجعل الروح تدور في مساارهاا وتستنشق عبق عطرها الجميل
> رااائع ماسطرته يدكِ حبيبتي ويالجمال هذه الكلمات التي ارتجلت للتو واللحظه
> يعطيكِ ربي الف عافيه
> يسلمووووووووووووووو



 
*يعافيكـ ربي و يسلم قلبكـ ياالـ غلا ،،*
*و يبقى الأجمل و الأروع هنااا ،،*
*دااائماً و أبداً ،،*
*أستشعاركم لـ إعتصاراتي ،،*
*و تقاسمكم معي أوجاعي ،،*
*جزيل الشكر لـ روعة توقفكـِ ،،*
*و جمال روحكـِ ،،*
*و عذوبة أحرفكـِ ،،*
*لا عدمتكـِ ،،*
*خااالص التحاااياااا ،،*
*للدموع إحساس ،،*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*مرحبـآآآآ برفيقة دمعي ..*
*لكلماتكِـ وقع في نفسي ..*
*أحسستـ بحرارة احرفها..*
*واشتقتـ الى صاحبتها..*
*فماذا هذا الابدااع..؟*
*نبض قلمـ صاادق..*
*احسنتي نسج حروفهـ ..*
*للدموع إحساس ..*
*سلمت يمناكِـ على ماخطتهـ..*
*ولابد بعد البعد لقاء..*
*ربي يعطيكِـ الفـ عاافيه..*
*ولاأعدمناا الله روعة كتاباتكِـ..*
*دمتي بعين الله..*
*تحيااتي..*

----------


## للدموع إحساس

> عزيزتي
> كلماتك في منتهى الرووعه
> وأن كانت حروفكِ وليدة اللحظه
> فهذا دليل على تمكن قلمكِ
> دام نبضكِ
> وسلم قلبكِ
> تحياتي لكِ




*قمر عوالمي الصغيرة ،،*
*يبقى الأروع ،،*
* إنتشار عبق حروفكـِ النقيهـ ،،*
*و عذوبة إطلالتكـِ ،،*
*توقفكـِ الرااائع هنااا ،،*
*شرف يكتسيهـ متصفحي ،،*
*جزيل الشكر لـ تواجدكـِ ،،*
*و جمال روحكـِ ،،*
*لا عدمتكـِ ،،*
*خااالص التحاااياااا ،،*
*للدموع إحساس ،،*

----------


## للدموع إحساس

> كلمات انسيابيه ومنمقه خفيفه لطيفه







> تدغدغ الاحاسيس لصدقها وخفتها
> 
> كانت وليدت الآن ولكنها كبيره في المعني 
> 
> اجدتي واحسنتي







> مشكوووووره



 

*الشكر موصول لـ جمال روحكـ ،،*

*و روعة توقفكـِ ،،*
*كلماتكـ كبيرة في حقي ،،*
*و تلكـ شهادة أعتز بها ،،* 
*ممتنتاً لـ عذوبة إطلالتكـ ،،*
*لا عدمتكـ ،،*
*خااالص التحاااياااا ،،*
*للدموع إحساس ،،*

----------


## للدموع إحساس

> *مرحبـآآآآ برفيقة دمعي ..*
> *مرحـــــــــــــباً بـ من تهوى النفس معانقة فيض أحرفهم ،،*
> *لكلماتكِـ وقع في نفسي ..*
> *أحسستـ بحرارة احرفها..*
> *واشتقتـ الى صاحبتها..*
> *فماذا هذا الابدااع..؟*
> *نبض قلمـ صاادق..*
> *احسنتي نسج حروفهـ ..*
> *للدموع إحساس ..*
> ...



*لا روعة هنااا ،،*
*سوى روعة تواجدكـِ ،،*
*و لا جمال سوى ،،*
*جمال روحكـِ ،،*
*يقيناً أستوطن دواخلي ،،*
*بـ أن روحي عانقت جراحكـِ ،،*
*عندما تلألأ نجم جراحكـ ،،*
*في أهآآآت حزن قد تسرمد ،،*
*الشكر و الحمد لـ خالق الأكوان ،،*
*إذ من علي بـ معرفتكـِ ،،*
*و الشكر موصول لـ روعة حروفكـِ التي أرتسمت ،،*
*على جبين متصفحي ،،*
*لـ تزيدهـ فخراً و إعتزار ،،*
*خااالص التحاااياااا ،،*
*للدموع إحساس ،،*

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

كلمات رائعه جداً ..

فيض قلم مبدع ..

يعطيك ربي الف عافيه ..

مبدعة في نسج الكلمات كعادتك ..

الى الامام ... 

خيتي .. بإنتظار فيض قلمك .. 

كل المودة

----------


## للدموع إحساس

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..
> *و عليكم السلام و الرحمة من اللهـ و الرضوان ،،* 
> كلمات رائعه جداً ..
> 
> فيض قلم مبدع ..
> 
> يعطيك ربي الف عافيه ..
> 
> مبدعة في نسج الكلمات كعادتك ..
> ...




*يعافيكـ ربي و يحفظكـ من كل شر ،،*
*أخجلتم تواضعنا أستاذي ،،*
*لا روعة هنااا ،،*
*سوى روعة روحكـ ،،*
*و لا جمال ،،*
*سوى جمال رسمكـ ،،*
*و شموخ حرفكـ ،،*
*جزيل الشكر لـ عذوبة توقفكـ ،،*
*و عظمة تواضعكـ ،،*
*أشراقة أسمكـ الضخم من متصفحي ،،*
*قلادة شرف تزين عنقي ،،*
*و أكليل فخراً ،،*
*يلف خصلات شعري ،،*
*ممتنتاً بـ صدق ،،*
*لـ جميل حضوركـ ،،*
*لا عدمتكـ ،،*
*خااالص التحااايااا ،،*
*للدموع إحساس ،،*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد وآل محمد*
*وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم..* 
*غاليتي للدموع إحساس..*
*عندما* 
*اقرأ كلماتكِ..*
*اتيه في خضم معانيها الساحرة..*
*وحروفها الزاخرة..* 
*كغيث من السماء..*
*يسقط على قلوبنا..*
*ذاك عندما نُبحر في فيض سطورك..* 
*دائماً رائعة..*
*تمتلكين مفاتيح الحروف..*
*فتصوغيها في أجمل الكلمات..*
*عين الله ترعاكِ..* 
*موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*دمتي بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## للدموع إحساس

> *اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد وآل محمد*
> * اللهم صلي و سلم على محمد وآل محمد ،،*
> 
> *وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم..*
> 
> *غاليتي للدموع إحساس..*
> *عندما* 
> *اقرأ كلماتكِ..*
> *اتيه في خضم معانيها الساحرة..*
> ...





*دموع السطور ،،*
*تأكدي دااائماً و أبداً ،،*
*أن الروعة تكمن فقط ،،*
*في معانقتكم لـ حروفي المتواضعهـ ،،*
*و تقاسمكم معي أوجاعي المزمنهـ ،،*
*جزيل الشكر لـ روعة توقفكـِ ،،*
*و إن كانت معانيكـ ضخمة عليّ ،،*
*لكنها ،،*
*شهادة أعتز بها ،،*
*و يسعدني أن أرى أشراقة أنوارها ،،*
*تشع من زوايا روحي المبعثرهـ ،،*
*ممتنتاً لـ حضوركـِ ،،*
*لا عدمتكـِ ،،*
*خااالص التحاااياااا ،،*
*للدموع إحساس ،،*

----------


## الأمل الوردي

كلمات تدخل الى القلب بمجرد قراءتها



لأنها نابعه من قلب صادق


لا تحرمينا من ابداعاتك نحن دائما بأنتظارك

----------


## للدموع إحساس

> كلمات تدخل الى القلب بمجرد قراءتها
> 
> 
> 
> لأنها نابعه من قلب صادق
> 
> 
> لا تحرمينا من ابداعاتك نحن دائما بأنتظارك



*أيها الأمل الوردي ،،*
*المتلألأ في أفق السماء ،،*
*كن بـ القرب من حروفي الناعيات ،،*
*علها ،،*
*تقتبسس من نوركـ إشراقة ،،*
*أمالها الذابهـ على أعتاب الأزمان ،،*
*جزيل الشكر لـ روعة تواجدكـِ ،،*
*و جمال روحكـِ ،،*
*لا عدمتكـِ ،،*
*خااالص التحااايااا ،،*
*للدموع إحساس ،،*

----------


## كبرياء

*طَرٍحِـ رٍوٍوٍعُـهُــ ..؛
وٍگلمٍــآآتِـ يًـصِـآَفٍـحِـهُــآ إبُـدُآعُـ آلصِـدُقِـ ..؛
سِـلمٍـتِـ يًـمٍـنٍـآگـ للدُمٍـوٍوٍوٍعُـ عُـلىٍ آلگلآمٍـآتِـ آلرٍآآئعُـهُــ ..؛
أعُـذِرٍيًـ ضَـيًـَقِـ مٍـسِـآحِـآتِـ حِـرٍفٍـيًـ هُـذِهُـ آللحِـظِهُــ ..؛
لگنٍـ حِـرٍفٍـگ رٍآئعُـ حِـَقِــآ ..
يًـعُـطَيًـگـ رٍبُـيًـ ـآلَفٍـ عُــآَفٍـيًـهُــ ...
لآعُـدُمٍــ ...
تِــحِـيًــآآـتِـوٍوٍ ...؛
ــگبُـرٍـيًـآآء
*

----------


## للدموع إحساس

> *طَرٍحِـ رٍوٍوٍعُـهُــ ..؛*
> *وٍگلمٍــآآتِـ يًـصِـآَفٍـحِـهُــآ إبُـدُآعُـ آلصِـدُقِـ ..؛*
> *سِـلمٍـتِـ يًـمٍـنٍـآگـ للدُمٍـوٍوٍوٍعُـ عُـلىٍ آلگلآمٍـآتِـ آلرٍآآئعُـهُــ ..؛*
> *أعُـذِرٍيًـ ضَـيًـَقِـ مٍـسِـآحِـآتِـ حِـرٍفٍـيًـ هُـذِهُـ آللحِـظِهُــ ..؛*
> *لگنٍـ حِـرٍفٍـگ رٍآئعُـ حِـَقِــآ ..*
> *يًـعُـطَيًـگـ رٍبُـيًـ ـآلَفٍـ عُــآَفٍـيًـهُــ ...*
> *لآعُـدُمٍــ ...*
> *تِــحِـيًــآآـتِـوٍوٍ ...؛*
> *ــگبُـرٍـيًـآآء*





*الروعهـ و كل الروعهـ ،،*
*تكمن في توقفكـِ ،،*
*و جمال إطلالتكـِ ،،*
*و كلماتي لا ترتقي إلا بقرائها ،،*
*جزيل الشكر لـ روعة مقدمكـِ ،،*
*و شموخ حرفكـِ ،،*
*لا عدمتكـِ ،،*
*خاااالص التحاااياااا ،،*
*للدموع إحساس ،،*

----------


## سيناريو

*إبداع لامتناهي من للدموع إحساااااااااااااس ،،،،*

*رائع مايخطه قلمك المرتجل والسلس....*

*كلماتك تلامس القلوب وشهادتي مجروحه فيما تكتبين ....*

*تقبلي مروري المتواضع جداً*
*موفقه*

----------


## للدموع إحساس

*مرحــــــــــــــــباً بـ جمال السجايا و الطباع ،،*




> *إبداع لامتناهي من للدموع إحساااااااااااااس ،،،،*
> 
> 
> *رائع مايخطه قلمك المرتجل والسلس....*
> 
> *كلماتك تلامس القلوب وشهادتي مجروحه فيما تكتبين ....*
> 
> *تقبلي مروري المتواضع جداً*
> 
> *موفقه*






*تبقى إطلالتكـِ هي الأروع ،،*
*و حروفكـِ الأجمل ،،*
*جزيل الشكر لـ جميل توقفكـِ ،،*
*و عذوبة معانيكـِ ،،*
*و شموخ روحكـِ ،،*
*سيناريو ،،*
*أشتقنا لـ ملامسهـ فيض عطائكـِ ،،*
*لا عدمناااااكـِ ،،*
*خااالص التحااايااا ،،*
*للدموع إحساس ،،*

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

ذوقك رفيع في حسن صياغة التعبير
وكلماتك لها وقع كبير على أنفسنا جميعا
لا عدمنا هذا القلم الصادق
ولا عجب في صدقه 
فإنه يرتمي بين يديك
,,,
تقبلي مروري

----------


## للدموع إحساس

> ذوقك رفيع في حسن صياغة التعبير
> وكلماتك لها وقع كبير على أنفسنا جميعا
> لا عدمنا هذا القلم الصادق
> ولا عجب في صدقه 
> فإنه يرتمي بين يديك
> ,,,
> تقبلي مروري



*مرحـآآآآآ لـ تلكـ الحروف ،،*
*إذا عانقت نظرات عينيكـِ ،،*
*يا لؤلؤة تسكن أعماق لبحار ،،*
*أفيضي عليّ من ذاكـ العطاء ،،*
*فـ وحق ربي ،،*
*أنني لـ أسعد بـ لحظات الإبحار ،،*
*جزيل الشكر لـ روعة جودكـِ ،،*
*و جمال تلكـ الأرواح ،،*
*و خااالص الأمتنان لـ جميل رسمكـِ ،،*
*و الكلمات ،،*
*لا عدمتكـِ ،،*
*خااالص التحااايااا ،،*
*للدموع إحساس ،،*

----------


## شواطئ شوق

كلمات جميلة في غاية الروعه 
والاحساس والشعور نعم 
من المولى 
سلامت انامك على 
وزادك الله من فضله الكثير

----------


## للدموع إحساس

> كلمات جميلة في غاية الروعه 
> والاحساس والشعور نعم 
> من المولى 
> سلامت انامك على 
> وزادك الله من فضله الكثير




*يبقى الأروع و الأجمل دااائماً ،،*
*تواجدكم قراء تفيضون عطاء ،،*
*جزيل الشكر لـ جميل توقفكـِ ،،*
*و روعة أحرفكـِ ،،*
*و عذوبة روحكـِ ،،*
*و صادق دعائكـِ ،،*
*لا عدمتكـِ ،،*
*خااالص التحاااياااا ،،*
*للدموع إحساس ،،*

----------


## شاري الطيب

*,,!,,! للدموع ءاحساس,,!,,!


رسمت سطورك على أجمل تصوير وأرقى تعبير ,,

هنيئاً لك هذا الابداع المتواااصل ,,

شاري الطيب,,*

----------


## للدموع إحساس

> *,,!,,! للدموع ءاحساس,,!,,!*
> 
> 
> *رسمت سطورك على أجمل تصوير وأرقى تعبير ,,*
> 
> *هنيئاً لك هذا الابداع المتواااصل ,,*
> 
> *شاري الطيب,,*





*بلـ هنيئاً لـ متصفحيـ ،،*
*إذا عانقـ فيضـ عطائكـ ،،*
*و تزخرفـ حروفـ بهائكـ ،،*
*شاريـ الطيبـ ،،،*
*لـ مقدمكـ فقط ،،*
*تراقصتـ الحروفـ ،،*
*و أختالتـ كلماتيـ على السطور ،،*
*إستبشاراً بـ تواجدكـ الميمونـ ،،*
*جزيلـ الشكر لـ جميلـ توقفكـ ،،*
*و روعة روحكـ ،،*
*لا تعيد قرار الإبتعاد ،،*
*لأنكـ هنا أخـ عزيز على كلـ الأعزاء ،،*
*خااالص التحاااياااا ،،*
*للدموع إحساس ،،*

----------


## Sweet Magic

_السلام عليكم_ 

_دموعة_ 

_حبيبتي_

_  أنك  تملكين مفاتيح  } كل الكلمات الجميلة والاسلوب الرائع_ 


_وبانتظار روائعك  القادمة بشغف_ 



فيض ودي لك

----------


## للدموع إحساس

> _السلام عليكم_ 
> 
> *و عليكمـ السلامـ و الرحمة منـ اللهـ و الرضوانـ ،،* 
> _دموعة_ 
> 
> _حبيبتي_
> 
> _أنك تملكين مفاتيح } كل الكلمات الجميلة والاسلوب الرائع_ 
> 
> ...






*مفاتيحيـ أنتمـ ،،*
*و سريـ هو صدقكمـ ،،*
*و جمالـ أحرفيـ يكمنـ فيكمـ ،،*
*سويتيـ ،،*
*كلـ الشكر لـ روعة توقفكـِ ،،*
*و جمالـ روحكـِ ،،*
*و فيضـ عطائكـِ ،،*
*لا عدمتكـِ ،،*
*خااالصـ التحاااياااا ،،*
*للدموعـ إحساسـ ،،*

----------


## نُون

[ للدموع احساس ]
وقفةٌ زمنية ممتعة ،،
ندور حولها و كأننا عقاربٌ من الأمل ،،
و أحياناً 
هي من تدور حولنا و كأنها ..
الطيف في ألوانه ،
و الشروق في صفائه ،،
و الجمال في قمة عنفوانه ،،
و أخيراً ..
[ هي .. ليست سوى نبضٌ يحيا به من مر هنا ]
[ لي معكِ من الذكريات مايبقيكِ حاضرةً بذاكرتي حتى .. منيتي ]
دائماً تدهشيني بروعة أطروحاتك ..
موفقة عزيزتي ،،
تحياتي ،،

----------


## ام الحلوين

اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد

كلمات جداً رائعه

صاغها لنا قلمك المميز

وصدق مشاعرك الرقيقه

سلمتي من كل سوء اخيه

واسعد الحظات واجمل الامنيات اتمنها لك

----------


## للدموع إحساس

*مرحـــــــــــــباً بكـِ براءة الحبـ ،،،*




> [ للدموع احساس ]
> 
> وقفةٌ زمنية ممتعة ،،
> ندور حولها و كأننا عقاربٌ من الأمل ،،
> و أحياناً 
> هي من تدور حولنا و كأنها ..
> الطيف في ألوانه ،
> و الشروق في صفائه ،،
> و الجمال في قمة عنفوانه ،،
> ...






*لا أعيـ صدقاً منـ يدهشـ منـ ؟!*
*لكننيـ متأكدة ،،*
*منـ إنكـِ تدهشينيـ دااائماً ،،*
*بـ جمالـ روحكـِ ،،*
*و روعة تواجدكـِ ،،*
*و دفئ أحرفكـِ ،،*
*و عذوبة معانيكـِ ،،*
*براءة ،،*
*شكراً جزيلاً لكـِ ،،*




> [ لي معكِ من الذكريات مايبقيكِ حاضرةً بذاكرتي حتى .. منيتي ]



*سـ تبقى تلكـ الحروفـ عالقة بـ ذاكرتيـ ،،*
*تذاعبـ الإمنياتـ ،،*
*و تتلاعبـ بـ الخلجاتـ ،،*
*و لأنكـِ لا زلتيـ هنا ،،*
*لكـِ وحدكـِ ،،*
*خااالصـ العرفانـ و الإمتنانـ ،،*
*و معـ كلـ الأعتذار ،،*
*محفوفـ بـ أعذبـ ســـــــــلامـ ،،*
*لـ قلبكـِ ،،*
*منيـ أنا ،،*
*للدموعـ إحساسـ ،،*

----------


## للدموع إحساس

*مرحــــــباً أمـ الحلوينـ ،،*
*و ربيـ يسلمـ لكـ الحلوينـ ،،*




> اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد
> 
> * اللهمـ صليـ و سلمـ على محمد وآلـ محمد ،،،*
> كلمات جداً رائعه
> * روعتها أنتمـ ،،*
> صاغها لنا قلمك المميز
> * و التميز يكمنـ فيـ تواجدكمـ ،،*
> *و مرافقتكمـ لـ يسطرهـ ،،،*
> وصدق مشاعرك الرقيقه
> ...






*أمـ الحلوينـ ،،*
*لـ تواجدكـِ دااائماً ،،*
*نكهة خاصهـ ،،*
*لا أستطعمها إلا عندما أقرأ رسمـ أحرفكـِ ،،*
*و ألتمسـ نبلـ مشاعركـِ ،،*
*و عذوبة الروحـ بـ دواخلكـِ ،،*
*أُخيهـ ،،*
*شكراً حزيلاً ،،*
*لـ كلـ ما جاد بهـ قلمكـِ الرااائعـ ،،*
*و فاضـ بهـ إحساسكـِ الأروعـ ،،*
*لا عدمتكـِ ،،*
*خااالصـ التحااايااا ،،*
*للدموعـ إحساسـ ،،*

----------


## رنيم الحب

غــــاليتي .. 
** للدمـــوع احساس ** 
أذهلني رووعة ماخطته أناملك 
ورغــم ماتحمله معانيك من حـزن الا أنها تدخل القلب مباشرة 
ولروعتهــا .. قرأتها لمراات عديدة 
فأنت مبدعـــة حقآآ .. ولتستمري في هذا الابداااع 
ولتتألقـي دومـآآ لكي تصلي للقمة 
وتكونـي في تمام الرضــــــا عن ذااااتك 
ولتتواصــلي معنا بما هو جديد .. فنحن في شووق لذلك 
 ودعـــواتي لك بالتوفيق والتميز دومــآآ 
تحيـــــــــاتي العطرة الممزوجة بالود ..
.×.رنيــ الحب ـم .×.

----------


## للدموع إحساس

*مـــــــــــرآآآآآحبـ خيتيـ ،،،*




> غــــاليتي .. 
> 
> ** للدمـــوع احساس ** 
> أذهلني رووعة ماخطته أناملك 
> ورغــم ماتحمله معانيك من حـزن الا أنها تدخل القلب مباشرة 
> ولروعتهــا .. قرأتها لمراات عديدة 
> *روعتها تكمنـ فيكمـ ،،*
> *و جمالها ينبعـ منـ جمالـ أرواحكمـ ،،،*
> فأنت مبدعـــة حقآآ .. ولتستمري في هذا الابداااع 
> ...






*رنيمـ الحبـ ،،*
*شكراً جزيلاً لـ جميلـ توقفكـِ ،،*
*و حسنـ إطلاعكـِ ،،*
*و ذاكـ إنـ دلـ ،،*
*إنما يدلـ على جمالـ روحكـِ ،،*
*و روعة فكركـِ ،،*
*لـ ذالكـ كلهـ ،،*
*أنا ممتنتاً لكـِ ،،*
*لا عدمتكـِ ،،*
*خااالصـ التحاااياااا ،،*
*للدموعـ إحساسـ ،،*

----------


## Princess

*عندما ،،*
*تحيط أرجائي الصغيرة الأشواق ،،*
*و أحتاج حينها لـ يد تشد على الأحزان ،،*
*و تزرع في أعماقي أمل اللقاء ،،*
*أغــــــــــــــرق ،،*
*و أتلــــــــفظ أخر الأنفاس ،،*
*على شواطئ الحنين لـ اللقاء ،،،*
*ياااه..*
*تسربلت تلك الأسطر الى اعماقي*
*اسمع وقعها ..*
*هزت كياني ..*
*رائعة انتي يا احساس كل الدموع*
*رائعه..*

*اسجل اعجابي بأرتجالك هذا*
*موفقه غاليتي*
*دمتي بخير*
*وبحفظ الرحمن*

----------


## للدموع إحساس

*مـــــــــــــــــرآآآآحبـ أمورة غلاااتيـ ,,,,*





> *عندما ،،*
> 
> *تحيط أرجائي الصغيرة الأشواق ،،*
> *و أحتاج حينها لـ يد تشد على الأحزان ،،*
> *و تزرع في أعماقي أمل اللقاء ،،*
> *أغــــــــــــــرق ،،*
> *و أتلــــــــفظ أخر الأنفاس ،،*
> *على شواطئ الحنين لـ اللقاء ،،،* 
> *ياااه..*
> ...



* أميرة المرحـ ,,,*
*روعة تلكـ الحروفـ ,,,*
*تكمنـ فيـ نفسـ قارئها ,,,*
*و صدقـ وقعها ,,,*
*يكمنـ فيـ صدقـ تأملكـ لـ معانيها ,,,*
*وحديـ أنا ,,,*
*منـ سـ أسجلـ أعجابيـ ,,,*
*و أهنئ نفسيـ ,,,*
*و حروفيـ ,,,*
*إذ حصلتـ على قارئة تحملـ روعة ،،،*
*روحكـٍ ,,,*
*و سحر إبداعكـِ ,,,*
*لا عدمتكـِ ,,*
*للدموعـ إحساسـ ,,,*

----------

